# SHOCKING!! FACEBOOK WILL END ON MARCH 15th!



## Disc_Junkie (Jan 9, 2011)

SOURCE: *weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/



*weeklyworldnews.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/facebook.jpg?w=375&h=200

PALO ALTO, CA –Mark Zuckerberg announced that Facebook will be shut down in March. Managing the site has become too stressful.

“Facebook has gotten out of control,” said Zuckerberg in a press conference outside his Palo Alto office, “and the stress of managing this company has ruined my life. I need to put an end to all the madness.”

Zuckerberg went on to explain that starting March 15th, users will no longer be able to access their Facebook accounts.

“After March 15th the whole website shuts down,” said Avrat Humarthi, Vice President of Technical Affairs at Facebook. “So if you ever want to see your pictures again, I recommend you take them off the internet. You won’t be able to get them back once Facebook goes out of business.”

Zuckerberg said that the decision to shut down Facebook was difficult, but that he does not think people will be upset.

“I personally don’t think it’s a big deal,” he said in a private phone interview. “And to be honest, I think it’s for the better. Without Facebook, people will have to go outside and make real friends. That’s always a good thing.”

Some Facebook users were furious upon hearing the shocking news.

“What am I going to do without Facebook?” said Denise Bradshaw, a high school student from Indiana. “My life revolves around it. I’m on Facebook at least 10 hours a day. Now what am I going to do with all that free time?”

However, parents across the country have been experiencing a long anticipated sense of relief.

“I’m glad the Facebook nightmare is over,” said Jon Guttari, a single parent from Detroit. “Now my teenager’s face won’t be glued to a computer screen all day. Maybe I can even have a conversation with her.”

Those in the financial circuit are criticizing Zuckerberg for walking away from a multibillion dollar franchise. Facebook is currently ranked as one of the wealthiest businesses in the world, with economists estimating its value at around 7.9 billion.

But Zuckerberg remains unruffled by these accusations. He says he will stand by his decision to give Facebook the axe.

“I don’t care about the money,” said Zuckerberg. “I just want my old life back.”

The Facebook Corporation suggests that users remove all of their personal information from the website before March 15th. After that date, all photos, notes, links, and videos will be permanently erased.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

not possible..
they facebook is recruiting enginneering from many reputed collg.. they cant even think of shutdown..


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ Complete lie


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

@ comments in that article


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

Facebook Shut Down | Weekly World News | Founder Mark Zuckerberg - Oneindia News


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stuge (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



lol.... Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well what will be the problem if REALLY facebook is closed? I'd rather like it..
Please don't kill me for this..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2011)

facebook or orkut, no time for these. better kill some (I3loody) Russians in Black ops


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2011)

> “I don’t care about the money,” said Zuckerberg. “I just want my old life back.”



everybody has rights to deserve his personal life rather than managing a huge site and beside that he had made enough dough out of it - so why not take a break and spend the rest of the life in luxury.



ithehappy said:


> Well what will be the problem if REALLY facebook is closed? I'd rather like it..
> Please don't kill me for this..



yep, you read my mind !



Sam.Shab said:


> facebook or orkut, no time for these. better kill some (I3loody) Russians in Black ops



^^ GAMING FTW !


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> facebook or orkut, no time for these. better kill party with some (I3loody) Russians  STALKERS in Black ops the zone



foixed


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

facebook put a status today morning dat they havent receivd any memo to shut down

so its fake


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Facebook gonna come in the mobile market...also he must hv sold this to google so that orkut can take up its place


----------



## prashantvrm (Jan 10, 2011)

Is Zuckerberg joking?


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 10, 2011)

it's not 1st April yet!


----------



## Coool (Jan 10, 2011)

lol! That site must be getting heck load of traffic with this fake news


----------



## iinfi (Jan 10, 2011)

my dog told me its a complete hoax....

Facebook Shutting Down | March 15 | Mark Zuckerberg | Weekly World News | Hoax News - Oneindia News

indeed it is


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

Facebook posted this

"We didn't get the memo about shutting down, so we'll keep working away like always. We aren't going anywhere; we're just getting started."

So its fake,confirmed...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2011)

FACEBOOK will never shut down & within 1yr it will be a eligible company to be listed in Exchange Market......


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

D_J is back!!


----------



## Stuge (Jan 10, 2011)

iinfi said:


> my dog told me its a complete hoax....
> 
> Facebook Shutting Down | March 15 | Mark Zuckerberg | Weekly World News | Hoax News - Oneindia News
> 
> indeed it is



never knew your dog uses facebook


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2011)

it's a completely fake news. and if hey waned to put such news just for no. of hits, they completely lost credibility and in the future, nobody will care to check their site. 

short term: great job
long term: epic fail.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2011)

Stuge said:


> never knew your dog uses facebook



Mishka


----------



## Jerin (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't this kind of make jokes  ! 7.9 billion is a lot of money.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 10, 2011)

iinfi said:


> my dog told me its a complete hoax....
> 
> Facebook Shutting Down | March 15 | Mark Zuckerberg | Weekly World News | Hoax News - Oneindia News
> 
> indeed it is



hi iinfi ....is that ur real photo?

u look cute


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 10, 2011)

^^agree with jerin and they are also recruiting new professionals


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hi iinfi ....is that ur real photo?
> 
> u look cute


----------



## puneetgarg (Jan 10, 2011)

Jerin said:


> Don't this kind of make jokes  ! 7.9 billion is a lot of money.



not 7.9 bro.. its worth $50 billion


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hi iinfi ....is that ur real photo?
> 
> u look cute



*festivaloffootball.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/phil-brown.jpg


----------



## Techn0crat (Jan 10, 2011)

*images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/9/13/494e3e8f-ecbb-47f8-9622-7a02941bd0a2.jpg


----------



## satyamy (Jan 10, 2011)

just cant stop laughing............ lol

admin pls close this thread........


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahahha
We didn't get the... | Facebook


----------

